# Lee, and Russell county AL



## Rooster600 (Jul 16, 2015)

Looking for a lease in either Lee or Russell county Alabama.  Archery only is ok.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Condor (Jul 23, 2015)

*Alabama leases*

Look at aldeer.com   It is a website comparable to Woody's concerning deer hunting in Alabama and there are several clubs over there looking for members right now.


----------



## War eagle 1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Email
Me 
rmttfarm@aol.com


----------



## Uncle Rusty (Sep 12, 2016)

I know of a place in Russell county, send me a pm if interested


----------



## Double Barrell (Aug 17, 2017)

Membership available for hunting club located near Camden Alabama, near the Alabama River. 8,000 contiguous acres with abundant Deer, Turkey, and Hog. Firearm deer season in Alabama runs from November 18 until February 10! 
Over 80 well established food plots with shooting houses in place. Very fair and safe membership rules allow access to all hunting areas. (unlike some clubs that allow members to monopolize areas) Serious and law abiding hunters only should apply. This is not a "party" type hunting club. It is a club designed for those who wish to enjoy the great outdoors and the thrill of hunting- It is family oriented. Please call (334)225-4454 or (251)422-6272 for more information.


----------

